# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  الاسباب المرضية التي تسبب ضيق التنفس

## mohamed73

الزلة التنفسية أو ضيق التنفس Dyspnea  عبارة عن إحساس بالتعب وضيق التنفس والشعور بصعوبة بالغة عند التنفس لهذا  العرض عدد من الأسباب المختلفة التي تختلف من شخص لأخر ومن حالة مرضية  لحالة مرضية أخرى ولكن جميع الحالات تتفق في الشعور بنقص الأوكسجين أو  الهواء ، ضيق التنفس من الأحاسيس غير المريحة وغير الطبيعية حيث يبذل  المريض جهدًا كبيرًا للتنفس لا يدركه الأصحاء حسب الإحصائيات الخاصة بمنظمة  الصحة العالمية أن هنالك أكثر من 51% يدخلون الطوارئ سنويًا بسبب ضيق  التنفس وأن 13% من الحالات تموت هو عبارة عن حالة تعب وعدم راحة تصيب  المريض وحالة من الاختناق تحصل للمريض عند التنفس في الحالات الطبيعية يتم  التنفس في مركز التنفس في الدماغ دون أن تصل المعلومات للوعي ولكن في  الحالات التي يزيد فيها الجهد التنفسي بشكل ملحوظ عن الطبيعي تصل المعلومات  للوعي البشري أن هنالك جهد مبذول متزايد للحصول على التنفس في حالات  الرياضة والإرهاق والمرض
 في البداية سوف نتعرف على أشكال ضيق  التنفس هنالك ضيق التنفس الجهدي و ضيق التنفس اللاجهدي وضيق التنفس الموضعي  وضيق التنفس الوظيفي أما بالنسبة لدرجات ضيق التنفس هنالك أربعة درجات  الدرجة الأولى يكون هناك جهد كبير للتنفس والثانية جهد عادي والثالثة جهد  قليل والرابعة ضيق التنفس أثناء التحدث يحدث تقطع للكلام ولا يبذل أي جهد  في أوضاع الراحة من أجل التنفس . *ما الأسباب المرضية التي تسبب ضيق التنفس :* *هناك أسباب عديدة تؤدي إلى الشعور بضيق التنفس أو الإضرار بعملية التنفس من ضمن تلك الأسباب التالي:* 1- أمراض الرئة هي السبب الرئيس لضيق التنفس لأنها تقلل من إشباع  الدم بالأوكسجين و يصعب التخلص من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون مما يترتب عليه  زيادة وتيره التنفس الأمر الذي يسبب إرهاق للعضلات التنفسية قد ينتج عنه  السرطان وتلف الرئة ويقل حجم الرئة المتاح للتنفس من أهم أمراض الرئة  المسببة لضعف التنفس الربو والتليف الكيسي والنفاخ الرئوي والتهاب القصبات  الهوائية الحاد وسرطان الرئة وانصباب جنبي والجمرة الخبيثة والانسداد الرئوي المزمن أو بسبب الإصابة بأمراض الدوران الرئوي كفرط ضغط الدم الرئوي وانضمام رئوي .
 2- السبب الثاني لأمراض ضيق التنفس هو  أمراض القلب هي الأكثر شيوعًا وانتشارًا لضيق التنفس تتسبب أمراض القلب في  عجز القلب عن ضخ ونقل الدم إلى الرئة ومنها إلى بقية أعضاء الجسم مما يؤدي  إلى احتقان السوائل وخروجها للأوعية الدموية ومنها إلى الحويصلات الهوائية  وإعاقة تبادل الغازات مما يترتب عليه ضيق التنفس من أمراض القلب التي تسبب  تلك الحالة المرضية من ضيق التنفس هي الجلطة الرئوية وداء شريان القلب  التاجي واعتلال عضة القلب واحتشاء عضلة القلب وقصور القلب والجلطة الرئوية،  أيضا سبب من أسباب حالات ضيق التنفس هو الإصابة بفقر الدم بسبب تكسير كرات  الدم الحمراء ونقص الهيموجلوبين بالدم مما يعيق وصول الدم المؤكسد أو  المحمل بالأوكسجين إلى بقية أعضاء الجسم ويترتب على حالة فقر الدم ضيق  التنفس.
 3- أمراض المجاري التنفسية عبارة عن ضيق  يصيب المجاري التنفسية قبل الوصول إلى الرئة مما يتسبب في حدوث ضيق التنفس  والشعور بالاختناق الشديد غالبًا ما تحدث تلك الحالة المرضية بسبب دخول جسم  غريب إلى داخل القصبة الهوائية تحدث تلك الحالة أيضًا مع تورم وانتفاخ اللسان  والتهابات البلعوم  من أسبابها المرضية ، سرطان الحنجرة أو سرطان البلعوم  والتورم الدرقي ( الغدة الدرقية) والتهاب اللسان والتهاب لسان المزمار .
 4- اختلال الدم يحدث بسبب القصور في كرات  الدم الحمراء المحملة بالأوكسجين في حالات الفشل الكلوي وقصور الغدة  الدرقية وابيضاض الدم وحالات الإنتان وقصور الكظر وفقر الدم كما سبق الشرح  تؤدي تلك الحالات إلى الإصابة بفقر الدم .
 5- الإختلالات العضلية والعصبية التي يكون  سببها ضعف عام في الجهاز العضلي ومما يؤدي إلى ضعف عضلات التنفس وإرهاق  العضلات والشعور بضيق التنفس يحدث حالات ضعف وضيق التنفس مع أمراض مثل  الكزاز والتصلب العضلي وشلل الأطفال والتصلب المتعدد والوهن العضلي وبيل  ومتلازمة غيلان باريه وداء الإعياء المزمن .
 6- يحدث ضيق التنفس مع حالات شلل الحجاب الحاجز التي يحدث فيها تضرر بالعصب الحجابي بسبب الحمل أو السمنة المفرطة .
 7- بعض الاضطرابات النفسية كالقلق والتوتر والاكتئاب والحالة المزاجية والنفسية تؤثر على ضيق التنفس. *علاج ضيق التنفس :*  لابد من خضوع المريض لعدد من الفحوصات الطبية الخاصة لتلك الحالة كفحص  كرات الدم وفحص غازات الدم والصور الإشعاعية على منطقة الصدر و رسم القلب  وفحوصات الجهاز التنفسي ويهدف العلاج إلى التخفيف من الجهد المبذول للتنفس  ورفع مستوى الأوكسجين أما بالعلاج بالأوكسجين أو أقنعة الأوكسجين أو إعطاء  الأدوية التي تساعد على توسعة القصبات الهوائية خاصة أن العديد من الأمراض  التي تسبب ضيق التنفس تشكل خطورة كبيرة على حياة المريض كالجلطات القلبية  والالتهاب الرئوي وفقر الدم والانتان لابد من دخول المريض للمستشفى في  الحال والخضوع للرعاية الطبية اللازمة ..

----------

